# [ot]dmg2iso[risolto sotto win purtroppo]

## CarloJekko

Ho preso un file da internet che funge sia su  mac osx sia su GNU/Linux.

Questo file però ha un'estensione .dmg che a quanto ho capito è un file d'immagine di roxio toast ... 

Con Mac è facilissimo convertire questo file in una iso9660 ma io non dispongo di mac.. nè conosco qualcuno che lo possiede...

Ora... ho provato da questo sito http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/ dmg2iso.pl scritto in perl....

L'ho scaricatro e poi ho dato 

```
emerge  Compress-Zlib
```

Poi

```
: perl ./dmg2iso.pl 1.dmg 2.iso
```

questo è il suo output

```
dmg2iso v0.2a by vu1tur (vu1tur@gmx.de)

PropertyList is corrupted

reading property list...
```

Pensavo fosse corrotto... quindi ho scaricato altri file .dmg da valknut... Ma nulla; con tutti restituisce quell'errore...

Qualcuno riesce a convertire il file da dmg a iso? 

```
file 1.dmg

1.dmg: Apple Partition data block size: 512, first type: Apple_partition_map, name: Apple, number of blocks: 63, second type: Apple_HFS, name: disk image, number of blocks: 1742728,
```

Scusate questo è solo uno sfogo non leggetelo

[sfogo]Io vado su tutte le furie quando si creano nuovi maledettissimi standard... Esiste la iso9660 esiste il bin ed alti formati.... Perchè il mac deve creare nuovi standard? Se pure vuoi creare un nuovo standard perchè più veloce più stabile ecc... fai in modo che ci possa essere una compatibilità con quelli già esistenti...! Allora lo devono dire che è per tagliarsi/ci fuori dal mondo...[/sfogo]

----------

## SilverXXX

quello che hai preso te sei sicuro non sia per i dmg di alchool 120%?

----------

## shogun_panda

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [sfogo]Io vado su tutte le furie quando si creano nuovi maledettissimi standard... Esiste la iso9660 esiste il bin ed alti formati.... Perchï¿½ il mac deve creare nuovi standard? Se pure vuoi creare un nuovo standard perchï¿½ piï¿½ veloce piï¿½ stabile ecc... fai in modo che ci possa essere una compatibilitï¿½ con quelli giï¿½ esistenti...! Allora lo devono dire che ï¿½ per tagliarsi/ci fuori dal mondo...[/sfogo]

 

STRAQUOTO

----------

## CarloJekko

non lo sò proprio.... che è  alchool ?

----------

## dappiu

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> non lo sò proprio.... che è  alchool ?

 

www.alcohol-software.com

è un programma per winz che gestisce file immagine e masterizza.

Ottimo per i videogiochi  :Razz: 

----------

## CarloJekko

ma masterizza anche i file .dmg ?

----------

## SilverXXX

Sì, ma non so se sono gli stessi dmg del macosx

----------

## CarloJekko

ergo, non ci faccio niente ?

----------

## shev

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Con Mac è facilissimo convertire questo file in una iso9660 ma io non dispongo di mac.. nè conosco qualcuno che lo possiede...

 

Se mi passi il dmg te lo converto io in zip, tar.gz o che altro vuoi.

----------

## Danilo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ergo, non ci faccio niente ?

 

Io proverei ad installare sotto win alcolcoso.

Se ben ricordo ti poteva montare un cdrom virtuale. In pratica gli dici quale e' il file 

e win crede che si tratti di un altro cdrom.

Da li copy i  files in una directory e li riconverti in iso.

Poi dipende dal file stesso. Se e' un gioco forse c'e' una protezione o che ne so...

----------

## CarloJekko

Shev... 6 una delle persone di + disponibilità del mondo  :Very Happy: 

Ma credo che non te lo posso passare e' 850 Mb  :Sad: 

@Danilo

No non e' un gioco... Non c'è una protezione...

Cmq:

Ho provato e mo lo monta ma quando ci clicco su mi dice file system non supportato o una cosa del genere... la stessa cosa che mi dice quando inserisco un  sistema con un filesystem non fat o non ntfs....

Credo che sia hfs il file system....

Ho pravato anche a montarlo su linux così (comando assolutamente inventanto)

```
mount -t hfs -o loop /media/1.dmg /media/ciccio
```

Nulla  :Crying or Very sad: 

Allora mi sono preso stuffit, perchè pensavo che fosse compresso come un .sit ma nulla.... Forse e' entrambi... compresso e file-system hfs... combinazione micidiale  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Si ma mica demordo  :Mad:   :Mad:   ...  Ci riuscirò ad  estrarlo a costo di spedire l'hard disk a Shev via posta  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dappiu

il filesystem non è hfs, ma hfs+, prova a montare il .dmg con quello.

Ho anche trovato qui e qui alcune discussioni interessanti  :Wink: 

In particolare ho capito che se l'immagine contenuta dal disco virtuale .dmg è bootabile, allora sono cazzi, altrimenti dovresti farcela con uno dei metodi descritti nei link che ti ho passato

----------

## CarloJekko

Per fortuna non e' bootable

----------

## randomaze

Giusto ieri mi sono imbattuto in un dmg di apple.

 *shev wrote:*   

> Se mi passi il dmg te lo converto io in zip, tar.gz o che altro vuoi.

 

shev, tu che conosci la materia, per convertire i dmg di apple va bene quel tool suggerito da CarloJekko?

Ci sono altri strumenti per affettuare tale conversione?

Hai mai provato a masterizzare un apple dmg da linux con gli strumenti "standard"?

----------

## dappiu

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Giusto ieri mi sono imbattuto in un dmg di apple.
> 
> shev, tu che conosci la materia, per convertire i dmg di apple va bene quel tool suggerito da CarloJekko?
> 
> Ci sono altri strumenti per affettuare tale conversione?
> ...

 

Prova a dare un'occhiata ai link che ho passato a carlojekko che ci sono delle spiegazioni su come fare (molto probabilmente, se non ti funziona dmg2iso dovrai provare con i metodi windows) (qualcuno a provato a vedere cosa succede montandolo come hfs+?)

----------

## randomaze

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Prova a dare un'occhiata ai link che ho passato a carlojekko che ci sono delle spiegazioni su come fare (molto probabilmente, se non ti funziona dmg2iso dovrai provare con i metodi windows)

 

La soluzione che ho adottato ieri é stata collegare l'ibook di mia sorella in rete e copiargli sopra il file. Mi chiedevo per il futuro se esisteva un modo normale da linux per materizzare queste "cose strane" (IGM, Iso Geneticamente Modificate?).

----------

## dappiu

Ho cercato un po' ma l'unica soluzione per linux, benchè non sia stata pensata esattamente per linux, è quello script in perl dmg2iso.

E bisogna essere fortunati perchè funzioni, da quanto ho capito.

----------

## dappiu

Provate anche questo

----------

## CarloJekko

Ho risolto così ma con winzozz con Linux forse non è possibile hma.... :Rolling Eyes: 

ho installato daemon tools

http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/portal/download.php?mode=Download&id=34

poi

http://www.mediafour.com/products/macdrive6/

ed ho fatto come spiegato da link consigliatomi da dappiu 

http://www.computing.net/mac/wwwboard/forum/10311.html

E' andato tutto liscio come l'olio... cmq... cercherò ancora di estrarlo con linux...   :Confused: 

----------

